# Preseason Conditioning



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

so do you have any access to equipment (like the gel half-dome)? 

how many people do you have? To keep the HR up, stations are likely to be helpful and if you're going for muscular endurance, the 60 second station makes sense. Also, simple things like jump rope or a flight of stairs nearby can be helpful. 

SImple things like boxes for polymetrics and other coordination/conditioning exercies would be good as well...

Lots you can do. how many days or how long is the class?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

The classes are 1 hour twice a week. I plan on starting with stretching for at least 10 mins. I am hoping for 10 people to be in the class.

I have access to: Pilates blocks, 12 of each size exercise balls, 1 gel half dome, a ton of aerobics steps, resistance bands, 1 Full set of free weights, 12 pairs of 3, 5, and 8 lb weights.

Thanks for your help,
Chris


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Have them hold the weights straight out in front of them and have them do squats. works your delts, core, and legs. If thats too easy for them all, have them do that on one foot. One footed squats are good to. Look up some of the hindu versions of standard weight lifting motions. Most of the time they don't require weights.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

damn it. I posted a 10-item list of my suggestions now they're gone? :dunno:


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

chris22 said:


> The classes are 1 hour twice a week. I plan on starting with stretching for at least 10 mins. I am hoping for 10 people to be in the class.
> 
> I have access to: Pilates blocks, 12 of each size exercise balls, 1 gel half dome, a ton of aerobics steps, resistance bands, 1 Full set of free weights, 12 pairs of 3, 5, and 8 lb weights.
> 
> ...


*DISCLAIMER!! I am not a trainer. I'm a fitness hack that has pieced workouts together from football, hockey, triathlons, and bike racing. Follow anything I say at your own peril!**

With that assortment, I'd have stations as previously stated. I'd go for 60 second or so stations. 

1) half dome: single leg alternating lunges 

2) fitness balls: sit-ups 

3) complex weight movement: using dumbbells, curl DB's (working biceps), squat (working legs), then press overhead (shoulders)

4) Aerobic steps: stack as high as needed and standing long jump over the step (polymetric work) Can also do a variation of the "straddle/hop" military exercises over the step

5) Bent over rows (core work and back stength)

6) ideally you would have jump rope here (works calves and carido) anything you can use?

7) Push-ups (great for total upper body)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*a good place for help*

try this link

CPT Fitness : Snowboard Workout Program

This guy really know his stuff and it explains the workouts really well. I do this for a month or two preseason each year. It helps with strength and balance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of that info guys.
i'll let you know how the class ends up going.
Chris


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Last week I officially started my snowboard training, with more emphasis on legs and core.

My normal leg workout now consists of:

slow squats
slow calf raises
lunge laps around the dance studio 
sprints

For core I do:
hanging leg lifts
ball crunches
man makers
oblique twists
lower back raises
pull-ups

I can go into further detail if necessary.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

happymonday82 said:


> try this link
> 
> CPT Fitness : Snowboard Workout Program
> 
> This guy really know his stuff and it explains the workouts really well. I do this for a month or two preseason each year. It helps with strength and balance.


looks a lot like my workout. glad to know I "guessed" right :thumbsup:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I also started jumping on the platforms they have at the gym.

I was thinking of taking my board there to practice ollieing on things, but that would make me look silly


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Its totally awesome to plan for a great class then have no one show up when it comes time to teach it >:-(.... I even brought in the physical therapist from next door to make sure that i wasn't going to hurt anyone and go through my workout with me for the first time. :-(.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

You guys ever mess around on a tramp with ur snowboard??


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Trampoline boarding is really fun. Generally you want to take an old (at least 10cm smaller than your size if possible) snowboard and detune it to the max. This will ensure you don't kill your trampoline with your edges. Wear pads because you are more likely to fall on the trampoline than the mountain. It *will* be a hard fall. It is really fun and is how I managed to get the understanding of spinning. I did my first big spin (540) on a trampoline before I did it on the slopes. I think it really helped. Heh I landed it on the first attempt on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

For me works great doing different other sports...soccer, swimming, jogging in the neighborhood...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Cross training is considered the way to go so that all muscle groups get worked out differently. Sticking with one type of activity tends to favor certain groups while leaving others weak and vulnerable. Cardio is always something that should be part of any program. You need aerobic routines where you can push yourself into anaerobic for short periods to increase your stamina.


Woo finally some good advice in this thread. I see a lot of wasted motions in the suggestions above. Like bicep curls. That's by far the worst waste of motion ever created. The best way to train is to mix cardio in with strength and endurance training. For example, here's a leg focused exercise.

4 rounds:
Run 400m
50 squats

By the 3rd round you're going to look rather funny when you run. You're increasing cardio and recovery time on your legs. Forcing them into a run after 50 squats is butal. Running after 150 squats will really focus everything. The key is also the motion. A squat should be full. Back straight the entire time looking straight ahead. No leaning forward or half assed squats. This workout should only take you about 10 minutes. Deadlifts are also awesome for snowboarding. Just watch that form. Just like situps, if you feel ANYTHING in your lower back you're doing it WRONG. You don't need those damn exercise balls for situps either. If you do the situp right, you won't feel anything in your lower back.

Here's a good resource for workout ideas.
Linky!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Awesome Mooz!
> 
> I have suffered a (hopefully) minor back injury at work tweaking a loading arm for the tanker truck. It feels 100% muscular in nature, but has seemingly pinched some nerves as my left leg burns and tingles. I am a little worried about it with the season coming and a full teaching schedule, not to mention going for my cert 2. I am doing some basic stretches and Yoga designed for strengthening the back and abs. I am just wondering if strengthening exercises are the thing to do to speed up the healing.


Two word answer. HELL NO

Give the back some rest time. Start a daily anti inflamitory regiment. A lot of times, fuild from an injury can build up and remain in the area. This hurts the muscle as well as putting pressure on the surrounding nerves. Stretching is good, it helps drain the fluid. Ice and advil at least twice a day. That will help it heal.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

plyometrics is a good regime, altho more for explosive muscular use; good for hockey etc.

for legs... one easy exercise if all you have is swiss balls, is wall squats;

swiss ball in the small of your back, leaning against a wall with legs almost straight
squat down until legs are sub right angle (back rolls down the ball until upper back / between shoulder blades)
extend legs back to start position.

the measure for this exercise is not the number of repetitions, but the time spent with the muscles being stressed; ie move slowly, but do keep moving.

anyone who finds this easy, can hold a dumb bell in each hand.

for lower back, upper rear leg (including your gluteals) i recommend straight legged dead lifts. check an online resource for this, coz good form is key, risk of injury is moderate, but it rocks for all things anterior from mid back down to your knees and does your core, shoulders and arms as secondary.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bend at the knees not the waist you old bugger!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

aha _latissimus dorsi_

tough buggers to heal they are! i usually tweak them from slap shots after an inadequate warm up.

all you can do is strengthen them with rowing exercises; either horizontal or pull down.

and as said already, injury avoidance thru stretch and light twists.


----------

